# Specimen Gear Swimbait



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

I was cruising the forums one day when I came across a post from a gentleman named Michael Hoffstrom. I am assuming he is the owner/Manager of Specimen Gear Baits from Denmark.

https://www.specimengear.com/

In his post he asked if anyone wanted to try one of his baits to so send him his contact information. I said what the heck and I sent him an email. I said what do I have to lose? You have to be a moron to identity theft my real name :LOL2:. Michael quickly responded with a reply and asked me what color swimbait I wanted to try. Still kind of shocked I said a color that reminded me to a shad. This was 4-5 days ago. Today in the mail I get a package. I completely forgot about this and the only thing I am waiting for is the 2 trophies from the Tournament. To be honest I wasn't expecting anything.

Boy was I wrong and surprised. The lure traveled from Denmark. I told Michael I would give it a review on our site. I am not sure what his intentions are for selling them here in the states are or what. But instead of doing the review myself, I am going to ask FISHINSMYLIFE to do it if he wants. He is the only one really throwing swimbaits and posting reports on them.

Fishinsmylife, You up for a thorough report and challenge?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah man! That's awesome! Thanks Jim, I'd be happy to test the bait :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Yeah man! That's awesome! Thanks Jim, I'd be happy to test the bait :shock:




Killer man! I will send it this week.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2008)

Jim you are the best!


Is Michael Hoffstrom going to join here?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 4, 2008)

That's a nice lookin' lure! Catch some hawgs on it!


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim you are the best!
> 
> 
> Is Michael Hoffstrom going to join here?




Not sure.....


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome looking bait. Good luck with it.


----------



## cjensen (Jun 4, 2008)

Lucky! Hope ya nail em with it.


----------

